# Victorio Strainer!



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I was asked recently about the Victorio Strainer...that I 'talked' My Patriot Supply into carrying and thought I would share in case anyone was interested in the information. 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Victorio Strainer! I can not imagine canning without it! I do use it a lot! I use it for tomato juice/sauce, applesauce, and grape juice. I am sure that it can be used for other things. That is just all I have used mine for. 
For grapes: I first wash and then I boil my grapes just to split them...then run them through the Victorio Strainer then I boil the juice to can it. The little bit of extra pulp stuff will also settle in your jar as it sits so you really do not have to strain it. But I have strained it through cheese cloth afterwards just to make the juice clearer. But if you do not mind a LITTLE bit of specks in your grape juice you do not need to use cheese cloth. 
When I say 'run through' I mean I put the food in the top funnel/hopper and then I turn the handle, using the plunger to push the food down in if needed, and then the juice comes down the shoot into a bowl I have sitting waiting for it. The pulp comes out the end into another dish I have sitting under that part. 
Applesauce: I do around 100 quarts or more at a time some years!! I wash and then core/slice my apples...I do not peel....then I boil them until soft. I run them through the Victorio strainer...perfect applesauce! Then I boil to can adding my cinnamon and sugar if needed. There will be no seeds or peels in your applesauce at all.
Tomato juice/sauce: I wash and slice my tomatoes, usually just cutting them in half. I then run them through the Victorio Strainer...I do not boil my tomatoes first (like I do my apples and grapes). Then I boil my sauce down to the consistency we like for spaghetti sauce. I add all my seasonings in and then can. My sauce is ready to heat and serve. If you want just tomato juice for chili and such just can some without spaghetti seasonings. 
With my tomatoes, and sometimes with the grapes, I run the pulp through again just to get a little more out of it. I feed my pulp (skins and seeds) to my chickens. 
You will not have any seeds or skins from the grapes, tomatoes, or apples come through into your juice or sauce. Since you did not boil your tomatoes before running them through you could save your seeds from the pulp. 
I well imagine that carrot and pumpkin can both be boiled and then ran through the Victorio Strainer to make a puree. The carrot puree would be perfect for homemade baby food or carrot cakes. The pumpkin puree can be used for...well everything pumpkiny! LOL! This is so easy to operate that even a young child can do it! (Just be careful if the food items are hot!)
I would honestly give up my pressure canner before I would ever consider giving up my Victorio Strainer!! Just sayin... LOL!

ETA: It is very easy to put together and take apart. I use a toothbrush to clean the strainer part if need be. But I find that if I rinse it right away then I do not really need to.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I got one of these at a garage sale this year, with the extra screens.Haven't tried it,because I use the Kitchen-aid. I have heard many good things about it so I bought it.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

You don't have to core apples...the seeds eject with the skins. I have the original Squeezo from Countryside's old store but works the same. Just quarter the apples, cook in big pot with some water and run thru the machine. Add sugar/spices if you like and if you work speedily they will be plenty hot going in the jars for a quick hot waterbath. I do dozens of jars a year. Tomatoes are a snap--can can as juice or cook down for sauce/ketcup. I use alot of juice for canning stew and soups. One of the few kitchen items I wouldn't part with!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't wait for mine to show up!!! I have som much to do and now I won't have to do it all by hand any more  I'm glad I saved up to buy it.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mutti said:


> You don't have to core apples...the seeds eject with the skins. I have the original Squeezo from Countryside's old store but works the same. Just quarter the apples, cook in big pot with some water and run thru the machine. Add sugar/spices if you like and if you work speedily they will be plenty hot going in the jars for a quick hot waterbath. I do dozens of jars a year. Tomatoes are a snap--can can as juice or cook down for sauce/ketcup. I use alot of juice for canning stew and soups. One of the few kitchen items I wouldn't part with!


I have two of these Apple Corers so it is super easy for me to core/slice all in one shot. But, I agree you do not have to core...just quarter them.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I got a Victorio last year, and love it! I did some research, and this seemed to be the best!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a squeezo - almost like the Victorio, but no longer available. I don't can without it. I need to switch to the Victorio so I can get more screens. I have the KA attachments too, but the containter isn't large enough! I do not know why they would design a hopper for a strainer to mash items like apples that only holds 1/2 of an apple! GRRR. (I wrote them a letter)


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I also have the Victorio and I love it. Makes canning so much quicker. I am gathering apples right now in the state forest and hoping to get a good supply of applesauce canned.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I so glad to read that there are many others that like their Victorio Strainer as much as I do!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Mine arrived today! That was quick. I haven't had a chance to play with it yet as it arrived while I am at work but that sure was faster then 5 day shipping!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome!! I can't wait to hear how it goes for you!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Has anyone used a foley food mill http://www.amazon.com/Mirro-Foley-2-Quart-Stainless-Steel/dp/B000LNUM8Q ? I have one that I use all the time for canning and am wondering if there would be any advantage to switching to a Victorio (DH is hounding me for Christmas present ideas....this might be a good one). My food mill gives me quite a workout.... it's a very small one (2 qt maybe). Mom found it for me, for $1, when my son as born. It's all she ever used canning, and it's all I've ever used.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have the same food mill, a gift from a lady at my church, and I can not imagine using it for anything other than SMALL batches of berries for making small batches of jelly. I say get a Victorio Strainer, especially if you are doing applesauce! I personally can not imagine canning without my Victorio Strainer!!


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

Callieslamb said:


> I have a squeezo - almost like the Victorio, but no longer available. I don't can without it. I need to switch to the Victorio so I can get more screens.* I have the KA attachments too, but the containter isn't large enough! I do not know why they would design a hopper for a strainer to mash items like apples that only holds 1/2 of an apple! GRRR. * (I wrote them a letter)


I really love the KA attachment but you're right that is a huge design flaw! I will have to contact them to complain about it too.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

OK I borrowed a friends food mill last night to make applesauce for the new 7 month old staying with us. It was not the Victorio but a Back to Basics and it was great. I have a Kitchen Aid and thought about getting their unit so I don't have to crank, but agree the hopper looks too small.

I know what I am asking to get for Christmas.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Another Victorio fan here. I do applesauce and berry jams with mine and love it. I think it is a bit of a pain to clean and I have to jockey it around because it won't clamp on the edge of my counter properly, but still think it is wonderful.

I don't core or peel anything. Just cut out any bad spots, chop it up small enough to fit down the hopper, and steam to soften enough if necessary (apples).


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Is the Victorio better than the old cone with the hand press?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

YES! The Victorio beats the old cone as well as the Foley Food Mill. You will be able to puree so much more with much less effort/time. Mine won't fit on the counter either, so I haul in a picnic bench, add a small wooden cutting board for thickness and attach the Victorio to the bench.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sounds like I may finally have something to put on my Christmas List (I'm one of those people that never wants anything...drives DH batty). Now to figure out where I would keep it......I'm out of room for kitchen "stuff".


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

My poor Victorio Strainer is getting a workout today! I picked eight 50# feed bags full of apples at a friends house this weekend so we are making applesauce!! It smells so good in my house right now!! 

Right now MPS is offering $5 off of a $30 purchase so you could get free shipping and save $5 on it so now would be a great time to get one if you have been thinking about it!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

now if I want to do grapes, do I really need to buy the grape spiral?


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I just used whatever things I had. I didn't buy a special spiral.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats good then. There is no way I can afford the extras now so I'm glad it works. I was a bit worried when the book said I needed other parts for berries, pumpkin, and grapes. BTW, I haven't used it yet (I purreed the pumpkin by hand instead) but I did set it up and it fits perfect on my counter.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there is no need to core apples , we chunk them up , i have thought about making a stump knife like knife for this operation but a chefs knife cutting board and a rectangular 4 gallon pail on a stool under the edge if the table works well , slice slice slice slice slide it all into the bucket next apple then it goes into 20 quart stock pots and on the stove with a cup or two of water ,as they get soft stir and scoop into the food strainer crank the handle and out comes apple sauce , and the peels and seeds from the end 

we heat the sauce before canning so it is all hot when it goes in a jar

we found coring vs not coring , not saved a lot of time and added an extra quart of apple sauce from every bushel of apples 

aunt and uncle have an orchard and sell at farmers market when they run out of good apples to sell they give away to family whats left of the utility grade

grapes we just washed and cranked thru , it worked the auger tears the skins open
then we heat the juice and can we did get the grape auger

wife's grandma had a recipe her aunt uses for juice you take a cup of concord grapes a 1/4 to 1/2 cup sugar depending on taste wash grapes place in a quart mason jar add sugar then fill with boiling water and cap if you want you can process 10 minutes in a water bath to be sure it seals and stores well , when ready to drink pour thru strainer and drink


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Pete,that's the way I make grape juice, very simple.


----------

